# Happy Birthday Morbid Mike!!!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yo Bro...Happy B-Day! I hope you have a great year and get everything you wish for.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Woe, old man. Have you started looking at nursing homes yet? You think you're so special cause it's your birthday, don't you? Well, you are special. In honor of you I'll recite this historic ode to the aged.....
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Mikey!
Happy Birthday to you!
(recited in the stoic style of William Shatner)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope yo have a great Birthday weekend Mike!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday dude!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a Very Happy Birthday Morbid Mike!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike, have a great day!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Oh Morbid One


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Mike!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday MM!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Mike!! I hope you had a wonderful day!!*


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Mike, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

happy Birthday to ya, Morbid Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope you had a great Birthday Mike!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day MM!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated b-day Mike!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!* ...if a bit belated...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Mike!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------

